# Murray meteor flite light mount??



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 29, 2013)

As the title says I'm in the process off getting a tank/light for my 1960s female murray meteor flite and this mount(?) is on the front of my handlebars. Is it for a bullet style light? Or am I just slow in the head and it's for a reflector? Because the tanks have lights too. But I've seen catalog pictures where they had a bullet style light as well. Here is what it looks like. Any suggestions help! Thanks for looking.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well actually...*

I once owned a '61 Meteor Flite and it had a non-lit tank. They came both ways. But that light bracket is not even Murray. It's aftermarket.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Dec 31, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> I once owned a '61 Meteor Flite and it had a non-lit tank. They came both ways. But that light bracket is not even Murray. It's aftermarket.




Well that's a bummer. That's getting taken off and put on the free spirit for a light! Thanks for the knowledge!


----------

